# Bengal needs home for 3 months May -July please read!!



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I've just set up an account as there seems to be a lot of support and response here so I'm hoping I can find someone to help.

My work are relocating me for 3 months on a temporary basis to help set up new offices in spain. I'm currently living in surrey/hampshire, UK. I have a 3 year old female bengal called Luna. She really is a dream and I adore her but unfortunately this work situation means I would need to rehome her for the time I'm away. I have of course asked family and close friends but unfortunately none are in a position where they can home a cat due to rented accommodation terms or they already have pets with no way of separating her and them. I understand uprooting her like this can be really traumatic but I wouldn't be asking if I had another option. Unfortunately I either rehome her temporarily and go or find a new job. 

As many of you might know bengals are super affectionate with humans but other cats not so much! She is great around kids and big families, loves visitors (very inquisitive) but can be equally as happy with just 1 or two people. She loves being made a fuss of so I think as long as she is getting love from someone, she will be a happy cat. I would of course be sending money for her supplies like food, litter etc so all financial side would be looked after.

I really hope someone can help, like I said this is really a last resort and it has become my only option.

Pic attached of her having a snooze!

Thanks, Katie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello,

I live in Oxfordshire and happy to help foster your beautiful Bengal.

I do have cats of my own but they will have kittens and be in the lounge and my bedroom, so if your cat would be happy to have the rest of the home please let me know.


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi there! Thank you so much for your response! - I'm sure she would be content around the house and seeing as you have other cats (especially kittens!) It seems to me it would be a safe environment too. 

I'm going to do a bit of research on introducing cats to new territory and see how it would work best - If you just send over contact details I can call/email so we can chat a bit more! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!

I really can't thank you enough. I am so grateful.

K x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi Katie,

I have your email now so could you please remove personal details off the forum, I don't feel its safe to be placed for everybody to contact you. x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Taken the email address out for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Lynn. 

Katie, I have now emailed you, may go into your spam folder.


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Oops sorry I have only just read this - Thank you for making me aware. I will remove any details after posting in future. Thank you ladies! x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Quick update:

Katie has been to visit me and the mad cats last night, Luna will be coming for 3 months for her holidays, I have never had a Bengal before so looking forward to this.


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

New update: Can anyone come to the rescue and take Luna for 3 months? This is now VERY urgent as I leave on Tuesday 9th May and ideally need to drop Luna off this Sunday (11th May) with her new mum. 

Please anyone who has a Bengal safe environment happy to take on my girl for 3 months please message me ASAP! Thank you in advance! x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi there I don't mind offering my help


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Tigerboo - Im so sorry for your loss seeing your signature.  big hugs. Thank you so much for your reply, where abouts do you live? I'm around Hampshire, Surrey.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Aw thank you and I'm in the west midlands I know I'm a bit far from you


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Even though I am absolutely desperate I think its going to be a bit to far out to drive her, she isn't great on car journeys as it is and 3-4 hours I think might be quite distressing for her. Thank you so much for offering your support though, it means the world. I will keep on asking around! x


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay no worries


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Unless there is anybody half way who could help with the journey so it's not so traumatic for her


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes I am open to any ideas!! If anyone can help with this that would be great.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Katie, I have made other arrangements so we are ok, see you sunday as planned. xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Katie, I have left a text message with you, can you read urgently please.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Katie


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Great just received your text and emails - thanks very much! I've just emailed back xx


----------



## alcatch22 (May 8, 2014)

Hi Katie, did Luna find a temporary home? I am happy to help out, if you are still looking for a comfortable and safe home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Luna is sorted, ive managed to move some cats around to foster homes.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Luna arrived to me on Sunday, she has settled eating well, my first experience with Bengals and dare say they are vocal at night and sleep all day.

Katie, try not to worry, Luna is happy and safe and has some new toys from zooplus arriving any day for her, see you middle August. xx


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

CC you are an angel


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

I just love the look of bengals (have read many places they can be v. demanding though)! Mummy must be so pleased that her Luna is going to someone experienced in caring for cats. I would imagine it's a huge weight off her mind. I hope you all have a fantastic 3 months (especially Luna)!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

A quick update:

Luna is going home end September, enjoyed looking after her.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

You really are amazing CC x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, I will post some photo's sunday evening for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The Beautiful Luna goes home today, bet she cant wait.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Luna has now been reunited with her owner.


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

well done CC but I bet theirs another set of paws waiting to get into that pen


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, the next cat is due to come in the end October.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It would be lovely to see a picture of Luna back with her owner. What a happy ending


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im sure Katie will be on here soon to give a little update.
Hope Luna has settled back home, she did get a bit stressed the last week as my stud boy was howling.


----------



## Katie G (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am so sorry! Almost 6 months later... I lost my password to my account and every time I tried to reset the emails were going to my junk. It wasn't until now I just read you guys had replied on the thread! 

Luna is doing great! I can't believe how lucky I was to find such a great community and such an understanding family to look after my girl. Thank you so much CC (Catcoonz). I don't know what I would of done with out you, I would of had to of left my job. Thanks so much and I really do hope I can repay the favor one day. Or at least help someone in a similar situation.

Here are some pics of when she was a kitten and me with her now, reunited.

Thanks again xxxx


----------

